# Jalisco - Nayarit bridge collapses



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

A warning to those who are travelling in the area: The northbound Rio Ameca bridge which links Puerto Vallarta with the Riviera Nayarit collapsed at 2:30 a.m. on August 31. Authorities are turning south-boud traffic back at Compostela. The most up-to-date article can be found here: Ameca Bridge Collapses . PV Pulse is keeping it current. When I refresh the page every few minutes, there is always something new at the bottom of the article.


----------

